
The future of photography and Unsplash - dstein64
https://medium.com/unsplash-unfiltered/the-future-of-photography-and-unsplash-811f114aab7a
======
pgeorgep
Unsplash powers nearly all of the stock photography I see these days. It's
crazy to see photographers are able to get more impressions on their photos
than any other platform (ie Instagram and the New York Times)

